# Day 23 internal pipping (duck)



## won023

Candled my duck eggs this morning to find one of them internally piped it's only day 23 I'm really concerned about if it will live here's a photo.


----------



## chickenqueen

I can't help you but I hope it's ok.I've only incubated chicken eggs and they stand up in cups.One of the more seasoned members can help you.


----------



## won023

Anyone?


----------



## Maryellen

Ducks take longer, but i dont know about internal pipping
I hatched muscovy eggs for a friend and those hatched on day 31


----------



## Steinwand

Duck eggs I believe take 28 days


----------



## Maryellen

Muscovey duck take 30-35. Ancona and cayuga take less time but im not sure


----------



## won023

Update. It’s day 27 and still no external pip he’s made a large internal pip and is still alive.. he’s internally piped since day 23. I added a safety hole as I didn’t want air to run out but I’m concerned that he’s been internally pipped for this long with no external pip


----------



## Maryellen

What kind of duck is it? Google incubation for his type. 
You put a hole in the egg ? Will he shrink wrap now or be ok?


----------



## Maryellen

How can you tell he internally pipped?


----------



## won023

Maryellen said:


> How can you tell he internally pipped?


Basically I made a safety hole a few days ago in case he doesn't do it himself. I cancelled him at day 23 and he has internally pipped from that point and after the safety hole I left it and never touched it but my incubator is see through so I could candle without opening the incubator or touching it


----------



## Maryellen

What kind of ducks are they


----------



## Steinwand

You may try helping it out as a last resort


----------



## chickenqueen

Every time I've helped a chick out of the shell it either died or had a deformity and I had to put it down.I don't help them anymore.


----------



## won023

Maryellen said:


> What kind of ducks are they


My magpie cross ducks he's externally pipped just now!


----------



## won023

chickenqueen said:


> Every time I've helped a chick out of the shell it either died or had a deformity and I had to put it down.I don't help them anymore.


I've successfully assisted batch before with some healthy adult ducks now but I think I depends on if it is actually strong enough to carry on he's just externally pipped and moving still have hope for the lil guy


----------



## won023

Steinwand said:


> You may try helping it out as a last resort


Agreed I'll give him time and hope


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,is it out of the shell?


----------

